# i7 920 2.66GHZ only OC's too 4.5GHZ



## DRDNA (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I can manage a stable but a bit hot 4.3GHZ and a 24/7 4.1GHZ ... but like what the hell why wont it go to 5GHZ ....lol ..No man but on the for real these i7 920's are frigging amazing....When I figure out some real cooling then I think the chip will shine even more....these chips over clocking ability is just one of the best there is to date in my book...with just a upgrade on air cooling for cheap can give these chips 4GHZ no problem with the right config in the bios ....its not like its 3 out of 11 chips may clock but seems as the norm is no problem with 4+GHZ...nice job Intel


----------



## Akumos (Jan 31, 2009)

I would envy a 4.1GHz i7....    I want your rig so baddddd......


----------



## ap4lifetn (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the QPI is limited to 8GT/s, which in turn is about 222mhz BCLK.


----------



## r9 (Jan 31, 2009)

And where are the screens ?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 31, 2009)

here is one at 4.4
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22246&d=1232821661


----------



## r9 (Jan 31, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> here is one at 4.4
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22246&d=1232821661



Nice OC


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 31, 2009)

"ONLY" 4.5GHZ?!?!?! 8 processing threads 2 per core all running at 4.5GHZ thats is fucking amazin


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 31, 2009)

philbrown23 said:


> "ONLY" 4.5GHZ?!?!?! 8 processing threads 2 per core all running at 4.5GHZ thats is fucking amazin



Yes Sir ,that is with HT enabled


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, 4.5GHz are an awesome OC, you MUST be happy with that.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 31, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> yeah, 4.5GHz are an awesome OC, you MUST be happy with that.



Yes I am really enjoying all aspects of this chip...I cant wait to figure out an alternative cooling method....I need a socket 1366 head kit for my VapoChill LS  If any one knows where I can get one that would be awesome!Its either that or some kind of peltier water cooling method, but I friggin already own a VapoChill LS and would like to use it


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha, thank you for giving me my daily laugh. 

Only 4.5Ghz hahaha I could only hope to be so unlucky on air. 

Great job on that massive clock.

Kei


----------



## paulm (Jan 31, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Yes I am really enjoying all aspects of this chip...I cant wait to figure out an alternative cooling method....I need a socket 1366 head kit for my VapoChill LS  If any one knows where I can get one that would be awesome!Its either that or some kind of peltier water cooling method, but I friggin already own a VapoChill LS and would like to use it



I hear they aren't out yet, but have a near future release date...


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 31, 2009)

paulm said:


> I hear they aren't out yet, but have a near future release date...



FRIGGIN F^$#% YAY I have not read that any where and have looked ...do you have a link ?


----------



## paulm (Feb 1, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> FRIGGIN F^$#% YAY I have not read that any where and have looked ...do you have a link ?



http://forum.vapochill.com/showthread.php?t=16573&highlight=vapochill

From a supermod


> According to what I have been told the socket kit will still be released but will be the last one released.
> The closing of the forums etc has not been a decision taken lightly, it has not come suddenly and so what I said about the socket kit being released should still stand (hopefully any day now, i will try to get an update)


----------



## blastboy (Feb 1, 2009)

Whats your Batch# ???


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 1, 2009)

blastboy said:


> Whats your Batch# ???



Im not sure...where will it show.?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 1, 2009)

paulm said:


> http://forum.vapochill.com/showthread.php?t=16573&highlight=vapochill
> 
> From a supermod



That don't look promising.


----------



## blastboy (Feb 1, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Im not sure...where will it show.?



If its a retail chip is would be on the outside of the box.. and also on the chip itself.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 1, 2009)

blastboy said:


> If its a retail chip is would be on the outside of the box.. and also on the chip itself.



box is gone ,chips under the Asetek.


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 1, 2009)

Who the fck need's 4 x 5 = 20ghz power 24/7???


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 1, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Who the fck need's 4 x 5 = 20ghz power 24/7???



I think its 4X4=16


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2009)

me and dna duh.


----------



## paulm (Feb 1, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Who the fck need's 4 x 5 = 20ghz power 24/7???



Tell that to the guys @ Crytek Game Studios and the insomniacs who buy their products...


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 1, 2009)

damn 4.5 is crazy! Nicely done! I hope your complaining in the thread header is just a joke ...


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2009)

gee, I wish my 5200+ "only" got to 4.5ghz


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't wait tilly my 920 gets here now


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 1, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> damn 4.5 is crazy! Nicely done! I hope your complaining in the thread header is just a joke ...



Yes I was being a wise guy in the title


----------



## Binge (Feb 1, 2009)

Why did nobody notice when I hit 4.5??? xD

Great OC man.  I consider you to be one of the cleanest i7 overclocks.  Your OCs get results


----------

